# How to get a job in Networking with no experience?



## sid101

I have a masters degree in Telecommunication and networking, but my work experience is in Software Testing. I took Software testing because i could not find anything in Networking upon graduation. I am very unhappy in software and looking for a career change to computer networking. I have been looking now for almost 3 months with no success. Everywhere they ask for at least 1 to 2 years for experience. Some employers feel that i am overqualified and some big employers like AT&T, Verizon, Cisco etc who hire recent graduates feel that i am not qualified enough. Also i graduated two years ago which disqualify me for a lot of recent graduate jobs. How can i get my foot in the door in networking field? Can certifications help? If so which one is good to start a career in networking; A+, Network+ CCNA or Microsoft? salary is not an issue for me, i just wanna get my foot in the door. 

I would highly appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## tombo1983

I am half way through CCNA at the moment, it's a great course I'm really enjoying it but similarly I would like to know what chance I have of obtaining a job from it and anything else I can do to kick start a networking career.


----------



## epshatto

Getting your A+ and then Network+ would be a big help.

Don't think you're going to go right into network administration, even with a Master's degree. You'd start out as a lowly tech. But at least you would get your foot in the door, as you said.

I cannot see an IT manager getting a resume of somebody with a Master's degree in Telecommunication and Networking, an A+ certification, and a Network+ certification saying "No, you're not qualified".

Again, you would start at the bottom. But at least it should get you into it.


----------



## sid101

Thanks for your suggestion epshatto! I am seriously considering getting an A+ to start with.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you also need to work your way up. No one walks into a networking job unless they are very lucky and getting certs which overcertify you for your experience level like the CCNA wont help. You need the A+ and N+ and then get MCTS windows 7 or 70-270 xp


----------



## DriftLife

I went and got A+, Net+, MCP XP.
It wasn't until I got the MCSA 2003 that I started getting job offers, with no real job experience. XP was difficult for me, the other microsoft tests I passed the first time, but close to the passing score.

Having an MCSA got me three job offers in two months.
It was a PITA, it was not easy, but now I have almost two years experience. In this though economy, I am still getting job offers.
Nothing fantastic, but it is more than a lot of people can say right now.

I don't know that the CCNA would be a good one to have if you have no work experience. I would recommened at least an MCP. But I warn you, MCP is not easy if you don't have experience. The XP test covered a lot of material on the MCSA course.


----------

